# 1986 D21 HB with Z24 engine



## rynmcdonald (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a 1986 D21 HB with Z24 engine. Where the heck does this baffle plate go so I can finish rebuilding an engine. All help is appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have a picture or a P/N for it?


----------



## rynmcdonald (Dec 23, 2014)

It's a metal plate that sits in the crankcase somewhere. I didn't document on how it went in there, I just know it DOES belong in there. I guess it is supposed to act like a windage tray


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

google this pt# 11038-10W00 see if that is the part


----------



## rynmcdonald (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes that's the P/N but that doesn't answer my question about how this plate mounts in the crankcase. If a picture could be posted, that would be very helpful.


----------

